# Adjusting trigger on a Rem 700 243 and 7400 270



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just want anyone thoughts about adjusting trigger on my two rem rifles. I found the instructions on the Rem 700 on how to adjust the trigger. Has anyone adjusted their rifles or did they let someone else do it. Who is a good gunsmith that is reasonable to adjust the trigger or should I buy a different trigger set up. It just seems like the triggers are hard on these factory guns. Any input would be appreciated...


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

The triggers are set that way at the factory for safety and liability reasons. Think about those two things very seriously before you start messing with the triggers. 



I have a 7400 that has a mile of travel and is set fairly heavy. I can't stand it since shooting a few guns with good trigger settings, but I also look at the fact that if I were to start messing with it and it wind up auto feeding or the slightest jar/bump setting it off and it is automatically ready for the next round. Again, safety/liabiliity.



I would not be nearly as concerned personally with the 700, but that is my opinion. At best one round in the chamber and not another one till you physically put it there.



Just think it through before you or anyone else start messing with the triggers is all I am trying to emphasize.


----------



## jitterbug (Dec 8, 2008)

It is easy to adjust your self. They have a fail safe,meaning that you can only adjust them down so far.

I believe the 700 can go as low as 4 pounds.

I adjusted mine all the way down and then put a trigger assist on it that took it down to 2 pounds.

I also have another 700 that I put a Jewel trigger on it is set at 12 ounces and can go down to 8 ounces.

I use this rifle for varmint.







REMINGTON 700 CUSTOM TRIGGER 



REMINGTON 700 CUSTOM TRIGGER

Stock NumbersSpecifications







Mfr: RIFLE BASIX



Fully Adjustable, Easy Installation; Rugged Aluminum Housing



Easy-to-install, adjustable trigger kit lets you select the weight of pull, let-off, and overtravel that best suit your style of shooting. Comfortable, .330" factory width, trigger shoe delivers excellent feel, vertical grooves give positive purchase. Housing is CNC machined from aluminum billet; provides greater internal clearance to reduce drag and produce a smooth felt pull. Adjustable trigger kit lets you select the weight of pull, let-off, and overtravel that best suit your style of shooting. Comfortable, .330" factory width, trigger shoe delivers excellent feel, vertical grooves give positive purchase. Housing is CNC machined from aluminum billet; provides greater internal clearance to reduce drag and produce a smooth felt pull. Available in four weight-of-pull ranges. Models for pre-2006 manufactured rifles retain the factory safety lever and bolt release. K models are required for rifles manufactured in 2006 and later, and include safety and bolt release. Fits Remington 700, Model Seven, and 40X target models.



SPECS: Housing - T6-6061 aluminum, hardened. Machined and hardened steel levers and pins. Fit Remington 700, Model Seven, and 40X target rifles. Right hand only. Adjustable pull weight: L-1/L-1K - 1½ lb. to 3 lb. LV-1/LV-1K - 8 oz. to 1½ lb. ERV-3/ERV-3K - 4 oz. to 1¼ lb. L-3/L3-K - 2 oz. to 6 oz.



Catalog page 113





Stock Number / Desc 

Price 

Qty 

More Info

758-700-001

L-1 Custom Trigger fits Pre-2006 $124.95









Gun Parts



758-000-017

L-1K Custom Trigger fits 2006 & later $159.95









Gun Parts



758-700-002

LV-1 Custom Trigger fits Pre-2006 $136.95









Gun Parts



758-000-018

LV-1K Custom Trigger fits 2006 & later $171.95









Gun Parts



758-000-005

ERV-3 Custom Trigger fits Pre-2006 $159.95









Gun Parts



758-000-019

ERV-3K Custom Trigger fits 2006 & later $194.95









Gun Parts



758-700-003

L-3 Custom Trigger fits Pre-2006 $159.95









Gun Parts



758-000-020

L-3K Custom Trigger fits 2006 & later $194.95









Gun Parts


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the input so far. My Ruger M77 is so much smother than the Rem rifles.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Adjusting the trigger on a 700 isn't hard, best to not mess with sear engagement very much. Also voids the warranty unless done by a gunsmith I believe. A gunsmith should be able to do it for $25 or so. Might be a safer path if you aren't familiar with it. I would never mess with the trigger on a semi-auto. Just my 2¢!


----------



## jitterbug (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey I use a trigger assist also as I said, maybe try it. I really like them.

easy safe, and SMOOTH

Here is a site:



www.ezpulltriggerassist.com/


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Terry Marsh 850-327-6487


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

i had mine done on my 700 30/06 made a world of diff. every rem i ever shot has a reel heavy trigger pull ,but if you have never done it let a gun smith you can get it out and break it next time you shoot it. mine is a factory trigger ,out of the box it bottomed out a 7lb trigger scale so i was pulling about 4 inches low and right drop it to 2.5lbs been shooting it that way for 15 years no problem.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *slanddeerhunter (12/11/2008)*i had mine done on my 700 30/06 made a world of diff. every rem i ever shot has a reel heavy trigger pull ,but if you have never done it let a gun smith you can get it out and break it next time you shoot it. mine is a factory trigger ,out of the box it bottomed out a 7lb trigger scale so i was pulling about 4 inches low and right drop it to 2.5lbs been shooting it that way for 15 years no problem.


Had the same problem on my Model 70 Winchester. It bottomed out the scale. I now have it set on 2.4 lbs and I love it.


----------

